# Grey Knight Inquisitor with Conversion Beamer



## Hero of Coffee (Apr 9, 2011)

Update: Painted! Touch-ups needed but the basic paint job is set!
~~~~


















First major conversion where I actually took a knife and file to my figures. I had to remove the old techmarine head to make way for the more inquisitorial hood and mask.

Based off a Techmarine body, he's an Ordo Xenos inquisitor armed with the conversion beamer, which I converted from a psilencer (an awesome piece that rarely gets used) and parts of a dreadnought heavy flamer. The head and cape are from my fiancee's fantasy wood elves and the top is a paladin book ornamentation with the head of a dirty Dark Eldar :threaten: hanging off the side (the Ordo Xenos excel at dealing with alien threats).

He's all very carefully assembled right now for the picture and will soon be disassembled for painting.

What does everybody think?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like it. Nice conversion.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

nice, paint it up now


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Cool converting! Paint up quick quick man thing!


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

Awesome. I love the details. Not a very common weapon, and you have done it great justice.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

yes very very cool indeed, nice weapon i have not seen taht before, cant wait to see it painted.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Great conversion


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Awww man....why wasn't that bit available when I was making mine? 

very nice conversion, great idea, and I know what I'll be using if I decide to make another MOTF in future!


----------



## Hero of Coffee (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks guys! Working on the painting now. Deciding between gold or black armor for the inquisitor right now. I need to wash and accent the gold to see how I like it before I'm a hundred percent sure on my color design. Should have the model completed in a couple days.


----------



## Hero of Coffee (Apr 9, 2011)

Did the majority of the painting.  But it obviously needs some touching up, especially that damn tiny face-mask.










Conversion beaming soon in a galaxy near you.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

haha, mate, that looks great, I really like it 

As a comment, you probably need some shading al over really. A quick wash or two of Gryphonne Sepia should work as a universal wash and tie everything to gether then add some edge highlights. 

Looks good overall though mate

+rep

Rev


----------

